# Empire 8



## Smurfmom (Apr 2, 2017)

What should I bring on my roomette from Seattle to Milwaukee? Soda? Snacks? Any info will be greatly appreciated


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 2, 2017)

A camera... glacier national park is beautiful...


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm pretty sure meals are included (check to make sure). If so, you probably wouldn't need a lot of snacks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2017)

Meals are included. My 12 year old and I take tangerines, pistachios, a jar of peanuts, juice boxes for her. Since you are in a sleeper, you can bring and consume your own alcoholic beverages. (They don't provide ice.) We spend most of the trip in the lounge car.

Have fun.


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2017)

Guest said:


> Since you are in a sleeper, . . consume your own alcoholic beverages.
> 
> Have fun.


But according to the rules, only in the privacy of a sleeper berth.

Coach passengers can bring their own alcoholic beverages too, but they don't have a private space where they can consume them on the train.

But if you have an Amtrak plastic cup, it's hard for OBS (On Board Staff) to tell if what is in your cup came from the lounge car Café, the dining car, or not.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Apr 2, 2017)

I agree with the suggestion not to bring too many snacks. When at home I tend to eat much lighter meals and sometimes only two meals a day. While on the train I have been actually over fed. A good breakfast around 6:30 AM followed by usually an Angus burger for lunch around 12 Noon and then a fairly heavy dinner around 5:30 PM. After the angus burger I feel like dinner fills me up to feeling bloated. And I eat desert at every lunch and dinner meal on the train. So I usually don't take many, if any, snack since I end up not eating them.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 3, 2017)

I also feel like the meals that come with a sleeper ticket are way more than adequate! However, I am used to a mid-afternoon snack at home (where I eat lighter meals). I bring some dried fruit and nuts on the train with me, just in case my stomach thinks it needs something at the usual time.

I agree with the suggestion to bring a camera! Here's a thread on photography from a train. I also bring reading material (though very little gets read, LOL, as I am always looking out the window), crocheting, and a netbook with a decent keyboard for writing.


----------



## seat38a (Apr 3, 2017)

The first time I rode Amtrak, which was on the Sunset Limited, my parents and I took lots of snacks aboard with us. We ended up giving 99% of it away to the dining car crew. They appreciated it and we saw it being shared among all of the crew members who stopped by in the dining car. Ever since that trip, we have not taken any snacks aboard with us other than drinks.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 3, 2017)

I bring a power strip to plug in all the electronics. I have a couple packages of cheese crackers for the unexpected, a bottle of water per person, also just in case. A camera is a must, the scenery on both sides of the train is spectacular. I bring headphones so I can listen to music and a book to read during long stops,if they occur. At night I like to open the curtain to watch the stars and the small towns pass by. I bring my own toiletries for taking a shower and getting cleaned up each morning. If you like hot tea, i bring a selection of tea bags, then get hot water either in the Dining Car or the Lounge. I also have an insulated cup to keep the tea hot longer (or coffee in the morning). I bring our GPS to keep up where we are and how fast we are going. My granddaughters really enjoy watching the speed. I have a backpack with everything I will need in the room, so I can leave the roller bag on the shelf down stairs. FYI- If traveling with teen girls, like my grand daughters, they require over twice the luggage space you have planned for. I also carry, stretchy straps in case I need to secure something in place, maybe the backpack, etc. I always have a screw driver. small pliers, small roll duct tape, also a small high power flash light. Have your medications labeled and easily accessible, like in a pouch in the backpack.

Hope this helps. I am a planner, so I always make a list divided into where I plan to place the items.


----------

